# Is any insurer offering free kids?



## michaelm (30 Jul 2012)

Anyone here know if any of the four insurers are offering free kids insurance on any plan at the moment?  I'm also interested to ascertain, without trawling through them, which VHI plan is currently cheapest for kids (I note that VHI will reduce kids rate on One Plan Choice to €114 [kids 1-3] from 1st Aug to 22nd Sep).


----------



## peteb (30 Jul 2012)

I thought I saw Glo saying that kids were free until they were 3 on their plans.  But havent looked too hard at it.


----------

